# dropping my ride



## GREEN SE (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm planning to lower my 96'max se, I just bought these tein H tech spring. Are new struts needed? Anyone had any problem installing these spring? Maybe I install it tomorrow.


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

GREEN SE said:


> I'm planning to lower my 96'max se, I just bought these tein H tech spring. Are new struts needed? Anyone had any problem installing these spring? Maybe I install it tomorrow.


I would get new struts, youre going to be in there anyway might as well do them. Also, from what Ive heard the stock struts wont last to long with lowering springs. 

When I did my KYB AGX/Progress install, I accidently pulled the rotor out too far, and poped the axle outta the outer CV joint. Just a heads up.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Definitely get new struts! the stock struts aren't up to the task- especially when they're 8 years old and worn out already!


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Yep, with the trouble of pulling the OEM units out and compressing the springs youd be better off just doing it the one time and installing an aftermarket set of struts. It will improve the ride and let you get the most out of your new springs. The last thing you want is spending half a day installing new springs just to be riding on blown bouncy struts!


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

Definitely spend the extra on getting some aftermarket struts. No point using those Teins with the stock unit.


----------



## GREEN SE (Nov 29, 2004)

I drop my max yesterday, it didn't take long wit the install. Man it really didn't drop much, but you could tell its drop thought. I replace the old struts wit new one, all 4 strut. I really didn't know thats stuff cost money. I think its worth it, this car now ride a little stiffer, I also put these new sway bar and tower brace. This car really grip the road you can also feel the ground, I test it out and man it did made a difference from stock just a little. Now I might think about making this car a little faster, this car already have a intake, exhaust, pulleys and other little stuff. Anyone got any ideas to make this car just a little faster? but I don't want to spend to much money, $600 is my limit for now. OK, THANKS EVERYONE for your opinion.


----------



## JimN4BYO (Dec 8, 2004)

*I read the introduction to this forum - so please forgive....*



GREEN SE said:


> I drop my max yesterday, it didn't take long wit the install. Man it really didn't drop much, but you could tell its drop thought. I replace the old struts wit new one, all 4 strut. I really didn't know thats stuff cost money. I think its worth it, this car now ride a little stiffer, I also put these new sway bar and tower brace. This car really grip the road you can also feel the ground, I test it out and man it did made a difference from stock just a little. Now I might think about making this car a little faster, this car already have a intake, exhaust, pulleys and other little stuff. Anyone got any ideas to make this car just a little faster? but I don't want to spend to much money, $600 is my limit for now. OK, THANKS EVERYONE for your opinion.


---------------------------------------------------------------------
We were asked to please write clearly and avoid typos - to make our posts easier to read. Forgive the following interpretation of the above post. I just want to be sure that I have it correct. Did the writer mean:
////////I dropped (lowered) my max yesterday. It didn't take long with the install. Man it really didn't drop much, but you could tell it's dropped. I replaced the old struts with new ones, all 4. I really didn't know how expensive that stuff was. I think it was worth it. This car now rides a little stiffer. I also put in new sway bars and tower braces. This car really grips the road. You can also feel the ground. I tested it out and man it did make a difference from stock. Now, I might think about making this car a little faster. This car already has an intake, exhaust, pulleys and a little other stuff. Anyone got any ideas about how to make this car just a little faster? I don't want to spend too much money-$600 is my limit for now. OK, THANKS EVERYONE for your opinion.//////

IF I interpreted the post correctly, I have some suggestions to help - if I did not, then it may need some additional clarification to get a helpful response.


----------

